# Lost wax casting



## znachman (Sep 23, 2016)

My next project silver/gold pens, the pictures are the art work on the wax cap tube,next is building Vaccum casting machine


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks like a fine adventure ahead!


----------



## mark james (Sep 23, 2016)

This shall be a nice adventure!  

The finished product will be fun to see.

It's probably not good (actually, it is very very good!!!) for you and Bob to get your heads together!  I love both of yours' works!


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 23, 2016)

I would say .... cast the first one in aluminum and clean it up real nice ... use it as a negative for a permanent mold!


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 24, 2016)

Itzak - You might also take a look at Bill Struve's new sterling silver precious metal clay (PMC) - called EZ960 - here:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQhEgQm1SHE

I just got some for jewelry making, and will soon be using it in pens - Cool Tools ships internationally - here's the link:
https://www.cooltools.us/EZ960-Sterling-Silver-Clay-p/ezs-025-p.htm

I'll be firing it to the required 1635 degrees fahrenheit in my little enameling kiln.

Since the shrink rate is 10-11%, it would be interesting to roll it out to about 3/64", wrap it around a wooden (or other burnable material) dowel, kiln-fire (2hours), then see if you get a tube or something workable.  I can picture a nicely detailed sterling silver serpent wrapped around a burnable mandrel, which can then be wrapped around a real tube after firing - just add rhinestone or cubic zirconium eyes and some attitude...

I think the  EZ960 clay can also complement your casting if you go these parallel routes - easier to work the clay than it is to work wax; but both are fine techniques.

Warm regards, and have fun - Bob

(And thanks, Mark!)


----------



## znachman (Sep 24, 2016)

Bob in SF said:


> Itzak - You might also take a look at Bill Struve's new sterling silver precious metal clay (PMC) - called EZ960 - here:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQhEgQm1SHE
> 
> I just got some for jewelry making, and will soon be using it in pens - Cool Tools ships internationally - here's the link:
> https://www.cooltools.us/EZ960-Sterling-Silver-Clay-p/ezs-025-p.htm
> ...



Bob, it looks from the first look interseting,especially for 2D jewelry art work or 3D that is more artistic and not accurate.
In pen making it must be very precise circle/cylinder.
Bob I think I have to find now time for jewelry making !!!!

Thank you and all the best - Itzhak


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 24, 2016)

Beautiful work Itzhak - looks like you've already done great things with the PMC!


----------

